# Manual usuario para radio Zenith Trans-Oceanic Royal D 7000 Y



## mdosl (Ene 15, 2018)

Buenas noches: No sé si es el apartado adecuado para preguntar pero ¿alguien sabe de donde puedo bajarlo/conseguirlo?. Es el de usuario, no el esquema eléctrico.
Gracias, saludos al foro.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 15, 2018)

no se si habras visto esta pagina,pero con lo que pone casi que no necesitas manual para nada.

http://www.notpurfect.com/main/d7000.html


----------



## mdosl (Ene 16, 2018)

Pues no lo había visto. Muchas gracias, compañero!!!


----------

